# Can burning stomach be related to constipation?



## mikan92 (May 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been taking Movicol for a week for my constipation, which had insidious onset of symptoms as I never had major symptoms of constipation before (my BM is pretty regular) and when I finally felt it, it was like a full-blown.

My symptoms of constipation did get better with movicol (less bloated, less rectal pressure), but other symptoms start to appear and I feel like my whole gatro-intestinal system is sick. I start to have this strange burning sensation &soreness in my stomach on and off about 2-3 days ago. At first I felt it a few hours after my meal, and it went away with meal. The next day, it came back with meal (strangely only at dinner, I was fine for breakfast and lunch) and did not go away since. I still have abdominal pain here and there, sometimes shooting pain to other parts like under rib-cage.

Anyway, I saw my GP today and she said some stools are still stick in there & asked me to do a X-ray which confirmed this. I am asked to continue taking Movicol for a week to check my progression. I tried to raise the issue about my stomach to her and she said it sounds like reflux. But when I asked her what to do with the pain, she said didn't want to treat my pain here and there, she just wanted to focus on my constipation problem first.

I would like to ask if anybody is experiencing symptoms of burning & sore stomach? Could this be related to constipation? Should I take any medication to manage or is there anything I can do to make myself feel better? I did not change my diet or anything in particular, not sure what triggered this in the first place.

I think it sounds like acid reflux, I do feel heavy chest (not exactly pain) & burning sensation atm when I'm typing this. Last night I made a huge mistake of eating 2 choc chip cookies one hour before I went to sleep cause I was hungry, and experienced severe gas in my system that was so pain & couldn't sleep. I had the urge to burp and when I managed to burp, I can feel gastric running up my throat.

Sorry for the lengthy post, I am new to constipation and has lots of questions that I'm not sure of. Sometimes I find GP not very helpful because they don't give good answers. I've never had all these problems and suddenly all of them happened tgt. I know this is nothing compared to so many of you who's been suffering for years but I'm still scared and helpless


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Mikan

so sorry you are have reflux problems now on top of everything else. it's a lot to cope with. and yes, i agree that it does sound like you have reflux (GERD) .

i can't say if it's related to movicol use or not. that's not been my own personal experience but we're all different.

i do have reflux. for me it came on rather suddenly, about six years ago, during a time of extreme stress. i had the burning stomach feeling plus a battery-acid taste on my mouth. it even hurt my teeth--i have sensitive teeth anyway and this really made them worse. and yes, when i burped, i could feel the gastric acid in my throat. and i also felt this when lying down.

i went to my GP (didn't have a gastro doc at the time) and he prescribed prilosec (a proton pump inhibitor--PPI) which took a few days to kick in but then i felt better. i did a lot of research online about GERD and, after reading that long term PPI use was not a good thing for a number of reasons but especially because it can cause a rebound effect when you go off it, i weaned myself off prilosec and was successful at controlling my relux with a very strict diet. now i have osteoporosis, which also means PPI's are bad for me.

re my diet: i don't eat anything that aggravates my reflux--not ever. no acidic foods like tomatoes or citrus fruit etc, no chocolate, nothing with vinegar in it, no spicy food etc.

and oh yes--sad but true--chocolate can be a big reflux trigger. it is for me. i deeply love chocolate lol but one bite of it and i feel like someone has kicked me in the stomach.

anyway--i'm surprised your GP doesn't want to help you control your reflux at this time. besides a strict diet, one way of reducing the pain is to take a liquid antacid like mylanta (don't know what's available in australia). these do help and occasionally when my reflux flares up, i take it. my husband takes tums when he has problems. i can't take tums because it has calcium carbonate in it, which i find constipating.

and you can take OTC acid reducing meds or OTC PPI"s but short term use is best with the PPI's. before you buy one, be sure and read the side effect info on the label and pick one that doesn't have constipation as a side effect. i found that some PPI's as well as some acid reducers can aggravate C while others have possible D as a side effect. i always go for the ones with the possible D side effects lol..

maybe you've already seen these but here are two good overviews of reflux (GERD):

http://www.medicinenet.com/gastroesophageal_reflux_disease_gerd/article.htm

http://www.webmd.com/heartburn-gerd/guide/reflux-disease-gerd-1

we also have a lot of GERD info on the GERD board here. it's not as active as it used to be but i learned a lot from just reading and searching on it.

good luck with this. it can be managed...


----------



## mikan92 (May 10, 2015)

Hi Annie!

Sorry I did not see this post till now, have been away because of busy school work (exams coming urgh!)

A HUGE THANKS for your detailed and informative reply!! I am really grateful!!!

From my experience GPs can only focus on one problem at a time... My stomach is feeling better, though I have to be very careful not to "annoy" it again. I can't eat 2h before I sleep or else it's gonna upset my GI system a lot! I've been avoiding spicy food, chocolate and tomatoes as well  I guess I should stop mandarin too  just wondering for vinegar, I thought it's "alkaline" when you ingest as the pH is higher than your stomach acid (like lemon)? Anyways I don't usually eat vinegar so I guess it's fine.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--sounds like you've been very busy! and best of luck to you with your exams. such a big relief when they're over, isn't it.

about vinegar--well, you know, if vinegar-y things like salad dressings with it in them etc bother your tummy when you eat them, then just don't eat them, of course. foods with vinegar do bother me but we're all different...same thing with mandarin, too and other citrus..you just kind of have to experiment...coffee can bother some people but thankfully it doesn't bother me. i need my coffee in the morning! wakes me up and helps me have a bm, too.


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

I have what may be this same condition. It's hard to explain for me and maybe you can relate? I feel sometimes like my stomach is on fire..it goes all the way from my navel area and travels up to (I guess, sorry not an expert on anatomy) my esophagus and I get this HORRENDOUS pain betweeen my shoulder blades and all through my back and of, course my stomach. I just don't get it. I've had a colonoscopy, Gastroscopy, a multituede of other tests, CT scans, MRI's and not once have I heard of anything found like GERD or an ulcer...just "IBS". I get so frustrated and you have my empathy as it's extremely hard to deal with.

I don't know if you have immediate reactions to food, but I also find when I eat something (even in small amounts and totally healthy food), I'm absolutely exhasusted. Feels like my body is using every ouce of energy it has to digest such a small amount of food. It's very baffling.

I have a 2nd opinion on June 12th with a different Gastro Doc (just a stomach scope...I just CANNOT put myself though another Colonoscopy...the pain I felt after having it lasted for months).

I realize this may not have been a helpful response or an answer to your problems but I just want you to know you're not alone.

Take care.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck, Elyse, with your appointment on the 12th. i do hope this new gastro is a lot more helpful, caring, knowledgeable and proactive than your other ones. fingers crossed!


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> good luck, Elyse, with your appointment on the 12th. i do hope this new gastro is a lot more helpful, caring, knowledgeable and proactive than your other ones. fingers crossed!


Thanks so much annie7. Honestly, I'm not getting my hopes up too high for this test since it seems that every other test I've had (and there have been many, to say the least) always comes back as "normal". Sigh







.

Anyway, in case nobody's told you this lately, I think you're an absolute *gem*. I can always count on you for a response or words of encouragement. I so much appreciate it







. I can't speak for others, but for me, at least, you really do make a big impact on my life.

Thank you so much. (((hugs)))


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, Elyse--thank you so much for all your kind words--they mean a lot to me and i do appreciate it all so much!







you are wonderful!









and oh yes-- i do understand what you mean about not wanting to get one's hopes up too high for a test. like you said, often the tests do come out as "normal" and other times--like with the hydrogen breath test for SIBO--one can test positive for something only to find it's hard to get rid of permanently, the medication can be problematic, etc.

good luck--keep us posted when you get the chance--thanks.. ((hugs))


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> oh, Elyse--thank you so much for all your kind words--they mean a lot to me and i do appreciate it all so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I willl definitely keep you posted. We HAVE to help each other. And thank you for your kind words (although I must admit I don't feel like I'm wonderful, chronic pain makes me crabby, overly-emotional, angry, the whole gammit, lol) but thank you, sweetheart







I WILL let you know what they say.

You and OP take care. ((hugs))


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Elyse---oh yes--i get those emotions too.

who wouldn't feel crabby etc with all this misery going on... like someone on the board once said: "they don't call it 'irritable bowel' for nothing!" .

<3


----------



## mikan92 (May 10, 2015)

I totally agree with Elyse, Annie you are so helpful and kind 

Elyse - I know it sucks to be dealing with lots of pain and discomfort without being given a proper Dx and Rx. Have you tried going to alternative medicine, like homeopathy, TCM & etc? If conventional medicine can't figure out what's wrong, then maybe going to a holistic natural path might be better? I feel like these help to balance the "internal harmony" of our body. I would be relieved to get normal for tests actually, it means one less thing to worry about  I hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks so much for your kind words, Mikan -- ((hugs))


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Update on my Endoscopy:

So the Doc was great and the nurses were excellent. I had some weird pains in my stomach the day after but they disappaited the next day, just back to my usual heII of all the other pain I get after eating.

Doc sent me home with a report saying that the results were: "minimal antral gastritis likely attributed to Advil use". There was also a graphic of the stomach and where he took some samples for biopsies which they said would take 2-3 weeks to come back.

I called my GP yesterday because I've been feeling even more unwell and asked if there was some sort of antibiotic that could be prescribed (and obviously I know to stay away from Advil) She said there was no anti-biotic that would help with this. But what can I do? Advil is the *only* thing that helps with my extremely heavy and painful periods (sorry men, if this makes you uncomfortable to talk about, lol).

I guess I'll have to wait for the biopsy results. All I know is that when I was in the room waiting for the Endoscopy, they had charts and pics posted on the wall of different stomach diseases. I saw the IBS one (which is what I was diagnosed with initially after a Colonoscopy and Endoscopy from a different and TERRIBLE Gastro doc). It talked about colon spasms. What I don't get is this incredible pain I have immediately after eating...early satiey, pain in my chest, etc. But the biggest concern is that (sorry to be gross) my BM's and flatulence smell like rotten eggs! This just doesn't jibe,lMO, with IBS and colon "spasms".

Anyway, I'll let you know when I hear about the biopsy results.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Elyse

thanks for the update. i was wondering how your test went. hope the biopsy results some back ok.

and yes, i do understand what you mean about period pain and advil. i'm post menopausal but back in the day i used to take ibuprofen for that. and i still take it for my arthritis pain when it gets really bad. not that it helps much. i just be sure and take it with either a big glass of water or better yet, some food or milk so there's less damage to my stomach.

well, no, like we discussed before, i don't think the rotten egg smell or the early satiey is due to ibs. not a doctor of course but the rotten egg smell does make me think of sibo and the early satiey, gastroparesis. even a very mild case of it can cause that. did you say your doc said something like he doesn't believe in sibo etc ? can't remember, sorry. . and maybe all the pain you get from is also from GERD....

i do hope that somehow you can find some relief. and a more helpful and proactive gastro doc.....so frustrating....here you are suffering and no help from the docs. hugs...


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> Hi Elyse
> 
> thanks for the update. i was wondering how your test went. hope the biopsy results some back ok.
> 
> ...


Thansk annie7. I agree. Don't think the rotten egg thing (yuck) is IBS. Had the Gastric Emptying Study and I did test positvie for "suspected" delayed emptying but that test was done at MY urging with that other awful Gastro Doc. He said it's "nothing to worry about". Sigh. Anyway, I sent that report to this new Gastro guy. Haven't heard anything from him on that. And, of course, after this latest Endoscopy when they sent me home, they said they'll call if there's anything abnormal with the biopsies, but again, takes a couple of weeks.

And yes, a coule of Docs have said SIBO is not a "recognized medical condition". Although I haven't discussed that with this newest Gastro guy. I think I'll call his office to make an appointment anyway to discuss this, regardless of the biopsies.

Uggggh...so frustrating this whole ordeal has been







.

But thanks again, annie7, for your support. ((huggs)) back!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes--sigh---that doc "it's nothing to worry about" ---well, sure maybe not worry per se (for him at least) but even mild delayed gastric emptying can cause symptoms, as it seems to be doing in your case IMHO....so frustrating.

really--how would all these docs you've seen feel if THEY (or someone they loved) were the patient getting the kind of brush-off treatment they are giving you...

yes, do call the newest guy to discuss SIBO and the rotten egg smell anyway. surely someone in your area must "recognize " it. it's not like it's some bizarre, made-up theory or anything....can't believe they said that...don't get me started .....

and it sure is frustrating and exhausting for you, a patient who is suffering and in pain, to have to go endlessly from doc to doc, trying to find one who listens and who cares and who is proactive about treatment--in other words---a doc who does his/her job.

so sorry for all you've been through.. hugs!!!!!


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> yes--sigh---that doc "it's nothing to worry about" ---well, sure maybe not worry per se (for him at least) but even mild delayed gastric emptying can cause symptoms, as it seems to be doing in your case IMHO....so frustrating.
> 
> really--how would all these docs you've seen feel if THEY (or someone they loved) were the patient getting the kind of brush-off treatment they are giving you...
> 
> ...


What can I say except that you are an *asolute gem*! I can't stress enough how much it helps to have someone to empathize with (let me be clear, I don't want sympathy, very different from empathy) and you really do provide that.

The earliest I can see my newest Gastro Doc is August 7th due to the fact that he's on vacation for a couple of weeks and he only does clinical work on Fridays! LOL! Not sure where you are in the US, annie7, but for us Canucks this is *prime* vacation time. Our summers are short (but surprprisingly can be very very hot with the humidity) so we take adavtange of them and most Docs in Toronto have cottages (is that a term you're famililiar with in the US?) in the absolutely gorgeous Muskoka Region (a few hours north of Toronoto). Actually, quite a few celebrities have cottages there too. Seriously, it's as close to Eden as you'll get...beautiful lakes, wildlife, privacy! Ahhhh just wonderful!







The air is so fresh and the scenery is fantastic. But very very expensive! Only the *elite* can afford those places, lol.

Anyway, will keep you posted. Thank you again, annie7, for your support. And I hope I haven't hijacked OP's thread. No disrespect to you, mikan92. I think sometimes we just start on topic and things go a little astray.

Take care all.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh thanks so much, Elyse. yes, empathy, not sympathy----i hear you .....

oh dear--august. hopefully he'll be well worth the wait. fingers crossed for you!!!

i live in michigan, land of long, miserable winters...and way too short --and humid--summers, and yes, here, too summer is prime vacation time. and oh yes--we do have cottages--especially "Up North" (northern lower peninsula) . my family has a couple up there...

i love Toronto--my husband and i were there for five days quite a few years ago. beautiful city.... the Muskoka area sounds gorgeous


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> oh thanks so much, Elyse. yes, empathy, not sympathy----i hear you .....
> 
> oh dear--august. hopefully he'll be well worth the wait. fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you like TO! I can't tell you how many fond memories I have of crossing the border and going to either Buffalo or Detroit for a day of shopping or fun or whatever. Even as a kid, I remember feeling..wow! the USA feels so powerful! And the people in Michigan were wonderful. Sorry, Buffalo, but I do remember quite a few bad experiences...I guess they get a lot of Canadians there and they weren't as warm as those in Michigan. But they weren't that bad. I think poor Buffalo gets a bad rep.

Re Muskokas....if you ever get a chance to visit, go! It's just pristine and gorgeous. And if I win the Lotto, I'll buy a place and invite you there, lol!

Take care, annie7 and mikan92


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

With regards to that rotten egg smell. I have that a lot. Even my fiance noticed it. He is just cracked a joke about it, which made me laugh in return. ☺ Do you guys really think it is worth investigating?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Elyse---here's hoping you win that Lotto!!























Nuffa--oh yes--by all means ask your doc about it and ask if you can be tested for SIBO.

this website has a lot about it. Dr Siebecker has had chronic constipation for most of her life and also has SIBO:

http://www.siboinfo.com/

good luck with everything...


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Nuffa said:


> With regards to that rotten egg smell. I have that a lot. Even my fiance noticed it. He is just cracked a joke about it, which made me laugh in return. ☺ Do you guys really think it is worth investigating?


I'm sorry, what do you mean "do you guys really think is worth investigating?" I'm a bit offended by your a) laughing about it and b) the way you phrased the question seemed like you were diminishing the possibilities of what, IN ADDITION TO ALL MY OTHER PAIN LIKE BARELY BEING ABLE TO EAT" could be something signficant.

So, YES, "I really do thing it's worth investigating in MY circumstances. Yours may be different,.

Whatever


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry, didnt meAn to offend you. Let me get this straight: ibs is nothing funny, but sometimes we have to try to take it as easy as we possibly can.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry, didnt meAn to offend you. Let me get this straight: ibs is nothing funny, but sometimes we have to try to take it as easy as we possibly can.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I asked wether it is really worth investigating bc i need help to go to the doctors so i dont want my fiance to get into trouble bc of me


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Nuffa said:


> I asked wether it is really worth investigating bc i need help to go to the doctors so i dont want my fiance to get into trouble bc of me


I appreciate your apology. Thank you







. And, yes, sometimes we need to have a sense of humor but today is just *not* one of those days for me.

As for this last post, I think it's being lost in translation because I have no idea what you're talking about! Why would somebody get in trouble? I don't get it???


----------

